# concrete kennel floor



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Years ago, when I got my first Lab, I constructed a 5' x 10' outdoor kennel, concrete pad with a chain-link fence around it. There's also a small dog house in the kennel and a roof over the kennel.

Recently I got a 2nd Lab and both dogs (one about 1 year old, the other 11 years old) are spending more time in the kennel. I'm a little worried about any health issues that could result from laying on concrete. My older dog, Hale, already has a knot (callous) on the outside of her hind leg, which the vet says results from laying on a hard surface. The vet says its a common reaction to laying on any hard surface, but it's not a serious health problem.

Both dogs are house dogs when either my wife or I are around home. I want both to be comfortable when outside.

Is it OK for my dogs to lay on concrete?

What do you all do for your dogs in this situation? Bark? Cedar chps? Pad? Nothing?


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

try them all :lol: bark, pad, chips haha

i use pads and blankets


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I use kuranda dog beds they are perfect for outside and the dogs seem to like them as well.

http://www.kuranda.com/main/index.asp


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I use rubber mats over the bricks in my kennel it helps a little and there not as cold on the paws


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Before you use any type of cloth blanket, mat, pillow etc be sure to know that the dogs won't chew them up. Swallowed blankets and pillow stuffing cause a lot of stomach problems and expensive surgeries

Many dogs won't chew blankets/pillows in the house, but will in kennels as part of separation anxiety. Proceed cautiously if you go that route.

Mike


----------



## jmburton (Feb 7, 2007)

i give them sheets for cold wether but they take it out of the dog house when it's not so cold and use it as pad on the concrete. never give them cotton filled blankets or rubber mats :eyeroll: cotton eaters or cotton clean up duty and they are rubber destroyers


----------

